# Stiff bindings for beginner



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

My friend is looking for bindings for his new attack banana. He can go down almost anything but he gets a little sketchy on the steeper blacks. Even though he is a beginner shouldn't he still be looking for stiffer bindings if he is only going to be free riding? Wouldn't you always want good response when free riding?

I am just used to stiff bindings and I am not sure if I am advising him right by telling him stiff bindings are the way to go. He is thinking stiff bindings would make it harder for him to initiate turns, I didn't really think that was true. But now I am not sure.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Comes more down to personal preference of a person. I ride a stiff boot with a mid flex binding on my parkstar and love it, for my SL I still have the same mid flex binding. This set up has allowed me to bomb a hill or rail a downed tree.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

"my friend"


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tech420 said:


> "my friend"


I really just don't want to give him bad advice, since I am going to be boarding with him most of the time. If he is going to have a hard time, that means I am going to have to slow down. I was going to give him my c60's from two years ago, but if you guys think it is too stiff for someone that is just starting out I will advise him differently.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Well what is your definition of stiff? A lot of people seem to love the 390's. I grabbed a set of 2012 Cartels for this year and I don't think they are overly stiff.


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

readimag said:


> personal preference of a person
> 
> 
> > funny aside, stiff bindings are fine for all-mtn snowboarding - it really does come down to personal preference of a person


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tech420 said:


> Well what is your definition of stiff? A lot of people seem to love the 390's. I grabbed a set of 2012 Cartels for this year and I don't think they are overly stiff.


I want to give him my c60's so he can save some money. With the exception of my current ride cad bindings, I think they are the stiffest bindings I have used.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

djsaad1 said:


> I want to give him my c60's so he can save some money. With the exception of my current ride cad bindings, I think they are the stiffest bindings I have used.


If you have multiple pairs then be a good friend and let him try out each pair. He won't know if he likes stiff bindings unless he tries different options.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

All I have are my ride cad bindings and my c60's. The cad are more stiff than the c60's so not sure if that will help.

He is just scared to use my bindings because he thinks they will be too stiff for him and will hurt his progress. My first thought was that wasn't true, but the more I read about it, it does seem like most people recommend softer bindings for beginners.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

djsaad1 said:


> All I have are my ride cad bindings and my c60's. The cad are more stiff than the c60's so not sure if that will help.
> 
> He is just scared to use my bindings because he thinks they will be too stiff for him and will hurt his progress. My first thought was that wasn't true, but the more I read about it, it does seem like most people recommend softer bindings for beginners.


I would almost want to say that the stiffer binding would be better for a beginner. He will have better response on a stiffer binding. It's a personal preference thing and he won't know unless he tries.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

stiffer bindings will help if he wants a quicker response when he moves from edge to edge. He will be fine learning on any binding it is not like he is jib king or something and needs tons of flex. From what you said he just like to ride down the hill and not hitting jumps at all so a stiffer binding will help with the steeps as you need that fast response. On a side note I have some ride ex bindings going for 50 dollars they a middle of the park for stiffness.

*haha damn you beat me*


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

readimag said:


> stiffer bindings will help if he wants a quicker response when he moves from edge to edge. He will be fine learning on any binding it is not like he is jib king or something and needs tons of flex. From what you said he just like to ride down the hill and not hitting jumps at all so a stiffer binding will help with the steeps as you need that fast response. On a side note I have some ride ex bindings going for 50 dollars they a middle of the park for stiffness.
> 
> *haha damn you beat me*


:thumbsup:


----------

